# Can 30 amp hook up to 50 amp with adapter?



## Cats4Nat

HI

We just got our 2004 Outback 25RS-S and it has electrical cord for 30 Amp service. I understand that we will not be able to run A/C, microwave, lights, refrig, etc. all at once without possibly blowing a fuse/breaker....my question is can we hook up to 50 Amp site to avoid that using an adapter or is that not safe or smart?

Thanks! sunny


----------



## ctsoderq

Congratulations on your new trailer. We have a 2003 25 RS-S and have never had a problem running all the appliances on a 30 amp service. We have had issues with some campgrounds which have a 30 amp recepticle protected by a 15 or a 20 amp circuit breaker - it may trip (that is the campground's breaker, not your trailer) if it's not a full 30 amp circuit.

I bought a 50 amp to 30 amp adapter, but I understand that 50 amp service is two phase and 30 amp is single phase. This means that the most amperage you'll get out of a 50 amp plug is one phase, or 25 amps. This may be helpful if you get a site like I mentioned above that has a 30 amp service with a lower amp breaker, but also has a full 50 amp service.

Enjoy your new trailer.


----------



## aplvlykat

I also have a 25rss and have had no problems with tripping breakers. Went to Zion nat. park last year in july run the A/C, micro, and lights on a 30 amp campground service and had no trouble. That is a good idea as far as the 50-30 adapter, may just have to pick one up.


----------



## KellerJames

Hey Cats,
I ran basically the same thread at RV.NET and received all kinds of technical, in depth replies. The short of it was that using the 50 to 30 amp adaptors will be fine.
You cannot hook up a 50 amp service to a 30 amp RV without the adaptor. The plugs are different. The adaptor reduces available power to 30 amp. I'm not too savvy on electrical matters, but I do know that 30 amp wiring and service panels would not safely handle a 50 amp current. Over heating would occur. I too have ran AC, microwave and lights without a problem. We do just fine with 30 amp supply. Hope this helped. Anybody,, please correct me if I'm wrong so I will know. Happy Camping.


----------



## Cats4Nat

Thanks for all input. I think we will try to use what we need when we need it and see what happens!

David sunny


----------



## arlingtoncamper

Well believe or not I have had my trailer hooked up to a regular 15-amp supply in a state park. I was able to run all lights and the AC. However you would have to turn off the AC in order to run the microwave or a hairdryer. If you pull too many amps the circuit breaker will throw on the trailer or the shore box. I don't recommend this but it can be done.


----------

